# Fight Club



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ckjfT_4ZUc


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ckjfT_4ZUc


Ti vedo bella rilassata stamani...


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Bella scena! La consapevolezza di Brad per fortuna l'ho raggiunta da tempo...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bella scena! La consapevolezza di Brad per fortuna l'ho raggiunta da tempo...


anche la forma e la bellezza?
nel caso ...et telefono casa


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche la forma e la bellezza?
> nel caso ...et telefono casa


 A vent'anni ero decisamente meglio di lui... ora l'alchimia entopica sta lentamente distruggendo tutto


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A vent'anni ero decisamente meglio di lui... ora l'alchimia entopica sta lentamente distruggendo tutto


Cazzi! Caccia la foto dei vent'anni


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzi! Caccia la foto dei vent'anni


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzi! Caccia la foto dei vent'anni


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Smettetela che mi sembrate MK


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Smettetela che mi sembrate MK


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzi! Caccia la foto dei vent'anni


 Per un briciolo di privacy, potrei postarne una di 13-14 anni... ma poi mi diventate pedofile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   però devo scannerizzarla...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

comunque per me è il contrario. A 20 anni non sapevo di un cazzo.
oggi sono irresistibile


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

io odio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 l'alchimia entopica


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Smettetela che mi sembrate MK


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per un briciolo di privacy, potrei postarne una di 13-14 anni... ma poi mi diventate pedofile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si si..posta pure quella quando da neonato facevi il bagnetto


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io odio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pure io, ma è inevitabile... però si diventa più saggi...


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si..posta pure quella quando da neonato facevi il bagnetto


chissà che bigolone!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si..posta pure quella quando da neonato facevi il bagnetto


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per un briciolo di privacy, potrei postarne una di 13-14 anni... ma poi mi diventate pedofile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si vabe facci vedere il ministero


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chissà che bigolone!!


 Tutti i neonati sembrano Rocco...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si vabe facci vedere il ministero



facce vede' sto cupolone


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutti i neonati sembrano Rocco...


poi arriva l'alchimia entopica e trac....


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

*eccolo...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Si vabe facci vedere il ministero


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> poi arriva l'alchimia entopica e trac....


 oh yeah...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> facce vede' sto cupolone


Quantomeno un bel torrione nuragico


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure io, ma è inevitabile... però si diventa più saggi...


 macché , è una favola per tenerci buoni....in realtà si rincoglionisce soltanto


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> macché , è una favola per tenerci buoni....in realtà si rincoglionisce soltanto


Oracolo


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> macché , è una favola per tenerci buoni....in realtà si rincoglionisce soltanto


 A volte si, a volte no. Dipende da cosa si insegue nel frattempo...


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

quindi in conclusione: rincoglionito e col bigolo piccolo??


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi in conclusione: *rincoglionito* e col bigolo piccolo??


...ita semmai.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A volte si, a volte no. Dipende da cosa si insegue nel frattempo...


io , per non saper né leggere, né scrivere...mi faccio inseguire 
che a star davanti si prende la visuale in prima fila.
che ho detto


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io , per non saper né leggere, né scrivere...mi faccio inseguire
> che a star davanti si prende la visuale in prima fila.
> che ho detto


 L'arte della fuga... come i primi film di Salvatores...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A volte si, a volte no. Dipende da cosa si insegue nel frattempo...



Che t'insegui? Le mutandine bianche come Gigi la trottola?

Uomo meno insegui meno rincoglionisci... alla Dude


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che t'insegui? Le mutandine bianche come Gigi la trottola?
> 
> Uomo meno insegui meno rincoglionisci... alla Dude


 Ma chi è gigi la trottola??


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'arte della fuga... come i primi film di Salvatores...


c'è una vena di genialità in lui.non posso accostarlo al Grande Maestro: Kubrick,
però ha la voglia e la capacità di spaziare in ambiti diversi.e poi una gran brava persona:quando è stato picchiato dall'extracomunitario ha reagito con la coerenza che ci si aspettava


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma chi è gigi la trottola??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5d48iIcmc4


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è una vena di genialità in lui.non posso accostarlo al Grande Maestro: Kubrick,
> però ha la voglia e la capacità di spaziare in ambiti diversi.e poi una gran brava persona:quando è stato picchiato dall'extracomunitario ha reagito con la coerenza che ci si aspettava


 La delicatezza e la profondità della fuga di "Mediterraneo" però non esiste in nessun altro film, IMHO.
Non ne so nulla, cosa è successo?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5d48iIcmc4


Non lo conoscevo... classico porcellino nippo


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2009)

*Che hai detto?*



Minerva ha detto:


> io , per non saper né leggere, né scrivere...mi faccio inseguire
> che *a star davanti si prende la visuale in prima fila*.
> *che ho detto*


Visuale di prima fila...dice tutto!


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La delicatezza e la profondità della fuga di "Mediterraneo" però non esiste in nessun altro film, IMHO.
> Non ne so nulla, cosa è successo?


 ehm...mi sa che mi sbaglio con tornatore







son giorni difficili


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...mi sa che mi sbaglio con tornatore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è già la seconda volta che ti colgo in castagna.
Suggerisco un periodo di pausa per uscire dal tunnel..


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è già la seconda volta che ti colgo in castagna.
> Suggerisco un periodo di pausa per uscire dal tunnel..


 mi son colta da sola. ma vado sicuramente in meno pausa
comunque
ben gentile


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La delicatezza e la profondità della fuga di "Mediterraneo" però non esiste in nessun altro film, IMHO.
> Non ne so nulla, cosa è successo?


bellissimo...
però con marrakesh express ho riso da star male...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi son colta da sola. ma vado sicuramente in meno pausa
> comunque
> ben gentile


cogliersi da soli è sempre meglio che farsi cogliere
se vuoi ti colgo un po' ma non prenderci l'abitudine


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bellissimo...
> però con marrakesh express ho riso da star male...


la scena della scimimetta rimane una delle più belle


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi son colta da sola. *ma vado sicuramente in meno pausa*
> comunque
> ben gentile


 Si chiama alchimia entropica...


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bellissimo...
> però con marrakesh express ho riso da star male...


io ero piegata.
uno dei film più belli e divertenti.
quell'atmosfera tra loro era invidiabile


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bellissimo...
> però con *marrakesh express ho riso da star male*...


 E' sicuramente più comico... ed è un bel film! Ma "Mediterraneo" complessivamente è su un altro livello di qualità, a mio parere.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la scena della scimimetta rimane una delle più belle

























andavano in marocco con il fumo... ma si può essere più scemi?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' sicuramente più comico... ed è un bel film! Ma "Mediterraneo" complessivamente è su un altro livello di qualità, a mio parere.


certo... anche se pure in mediterraneo le scene comiche non mancano.
tipo quando il turco non zo li stonfa di fumo e poi ruba loro orologi e altro...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' sicuramente più comico... ed è un bel film! Ma "Mediterraneo" complessivamente è su un altro livello di qualità, a mio parere.



si,mediterraneo era veramente un altro capolavoro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnUAmhvVZqY


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo... anche se pure in mediterraneo le scene comiche non mancano.
> tipo quando il turco non zo li stonfa di fumo e poi ruba loro orologi e altro...


e quando arriva catanìa??
ma da quanto siete qui?
minchia tve anni!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quando arriva catanìa??
> ma da quanto siete qui?
> minchia tve anni!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si,*mediterraneo era veramente un altro capolavoro*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnUAmhvVZqY


Uno di quei film che davvero ti fa sentire triste ed allegro nello stesso momento...


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quando arriva catanìa??
> ma da quanto siete qui?
> minchia tve anni!!!


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> andavano in marocco con il fumo... ma si può essere più scemi?


che poi alla fine era quel bastardo di abatantuono che glielo aveva messo


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi alla fine era quel bastardo di abatantuono che glielo aveva messo


 ma glielo confessa nel deserto, il verme...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

altra scena bellissima

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0kVzqsG7DM


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> altra scena bellissima
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0kVzqsG7DM


 Che bella che è lei.................


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che bella che è lei.................


sì, gran bella donna-


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma glielo confessa nel deserto, il verme...


e li fa scazzare tutto il film  

	
	
		
		
	


	








minchia..quando passano in francia che lui chiede spiegazioni..ma s'è paradossal


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

a me era piaciuto moltissimo anche puerto escondito 
il suo viaggio con il peyote era bellissimo


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me era piaciuto moltissimo anche puerto escondito
> il suo viaggio con il peyote era bellissimo


bello ma meno degli altri due


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

per non parlare della partita di pallone nel sud della spagna.... in marrakesh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI1G6doSsQI


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *per non parlare della partita di pallone nel sud della spagna*.... in marrakesh.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI1G6doSsQI


Ma li son già in Marocco! Che poi, l'hanno ripresa Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo... anche se loro alla fine perdono.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma li son già in Marocco! Che poi, l'hanno ripresa Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo... anche se loro alla fine perdono.


giusto sono già in marocco...

aldo giovanni e giacomo in tre uomini e una gamba sono straordinari..


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusto sono già in marocco...
> 
> aldo giovanni e giacomo in tre uomini e una gamba sono straordinari..


 è sicuramente il loro film migliore...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è sicuramente il loro film migliore...


a me anche così è la vita è piaciuto un botto


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è sicuramente il loro film migliore...


e non era assolutamente leggero..anzi.
ma delicato


----------

